# New Alternate Jersey



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm completely ripping this off from another board, but what do you think?









I say the Magic should go for it, looks good.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

I think those are ugly. It's not the color that gets me, it's the font and the blue. We need to go back to the pinstripes. But anything is better than the blue jerseys with the stars all over them. Those were hideous.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

deanwoof said:


> I think those are ugly. It's not the color that gets me, it's the font and the blue. We need to go back to the pinstripes.* But anything is better than the blue jerseys with the stars all over them. Those were hideous.*











The majority of folks would disagree with that. Most people I've run across loved that jersey.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

With the font in white:


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Really? Wow. I hated those because of the players we had in them - Horace Grant, Ewing, Shawn Kemp. Just 3 terrible players at the end of their careers, and of course they were all bigger and the image of Kemp ballooning out of the jersey with the big star across the *** of the shorts. Just scary!

Black and white PINSTRIPES!!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

That looks terrible- it looks exactly like the Heat jersey. Those blue ones were the ****.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

I loved the pinstriped uniforms. We should do the opposite of what everyone else is doing and go back to those.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Are we trying to look like Duke?


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> Are we trying to look like Duke?


It's Grant Hill's doing. He's been messing up this franchise for years, now he's after our jersey's. :biggrin:


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> Are we trying to look like Duke?


thats what i thought of when i saw it.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

I loved the black pinstripes uniforms. They are ten times better then just the regular black uniforms.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

You guys are missing the point. Everyone loves the black pinstripe uniforms. But those are throwback uniforms. I'm talking about a modern alternate jerseys. I don't see why we couldn't use both.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Enigma said:


> You guys are missing the point. Everyone loves the black pinstripe uniforms. But those are throwback uniforms. I'm talking about a modern alternate jerseys. I don't see why we couldn't use both.



But why do they have to be throwbacks? We should switch to them as our normal jerseys. Who cares what all the other teams are doing. Make them throwforward jerseys.

Dwight would look good in some pinstripes. While we are at it we should install an old Boston Garden type parquay floor at the O-rena. Oh, and make it the O-rena again, not the TD Waterhouse Centre. We could be trendsetters.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Ugh how can it be a throwback when the team has only been around 15 years? 

And no we're not missing the point. we get the point clearly - the new uniforms are ugly


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

deanwoof said:


> Ugh how can it be a throwback when the team has only been around 15 years?
> 
> And no we're not missing the point. we get the point clearly - the new uniforms are ugly


They're throwbacks because they aren't the current jersey's. It doesn't get any more simple than that. It doesn't matter how recent the history is, they're still history.

Plus, I'm not talking about our current jersey, I'm talking about a proposed alternate jersey.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

duh really now. i'm not a moron y'know. :-/


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

deanwoof said:


> duh really now. i'm not a moron y'know. :-/


Then don't make comments like this:



deanwoof said:


> Ugh how can it be a throwback when the team has only been around 15 years?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

why dont you just put a harry potter character on the front, cos that chik emma watson is fine :biggrin: it should attract alot of teenage men to the game


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Bring back the pinstripes!


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Enigma said:


> Then don't make comments like this:


someone's missing some OBVIOUS sarcasm. 

the word throwback is played out. didn't you get the memo from the commish'?


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'll give you an answer you're looking for. Those blacks would look pretty good. But I must agree they look too much like a Dook jersey.. and Dook is bad for you.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

CrackerJack said:


> why dont you just put a harry potter character on the front, cos that chik emma watson is fine :biggrin: it should attract alot of teenage men to the game


 :krazy: What exactly was the point of that post?


----------

